
Chebyshev distance - asdfgh12a
https://discourse.opengenus.org/t/chebyshev-distance/1517
======
PaulHoule
That looks like one mean spam site.

~~~
eesmith
Yes. And
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chebyshev_distance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chebyshev_distance)
is more complete.

For those who liked Piers Anthony's Adept series, the Chebyshev distance/L∞
metric is the 'equation' for a square from one of the Game challenges that
Stile faced.

